# Suppressed muzzleloader



## fishtail (Sep 21, 2017)

Well, to be correct, "moderated".
Maxim 50 $999
https://www.store.silencerco.com/products/maxim-50?variant=37950952529


----------



## fishtail (Sep 21, 2017)

Lots of things to consider with this.
Use of sabots or the like is not suggested, not even the Powerbelt type. 
The moderator is suggested to be cleaned every 50-60 shots.
The sonic boom is still going to be present when using most hunting loads. Only the initial muzzle blast will be suppressed.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 21, 2017)

It's more of a screw you to the ATF and commie state governments than anything.  Seems like a good tool for states that only allow hunting with BP and shotguns, too. I'll eventually get one for the novelty of it if the price drops a few hundred.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 21, 2017)

With the exception that it was built for SilencerCo, it is just a $400 gun with a suppressor for $999.
In some states it is still not allowed for hunting purposes due to the 209 ignition.
A price drop would make it more interesting.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 21, 2017)

fishtail said:


> With the exception that it was built for SilencerCo, it is just a $400 gun with a suppressor for $999.
> In some states it is still not allowed for hunting purposes due to the 209 ignition.
> A price drop would make it more interesting.



$600 for a .50 suppressor is a great deal.  Especially with no tax stamp or waiting period.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

Be fun to play with some super heavy bullets at 1050. If it would shoot decent it would be cool. Loud wop!


----------



## fishtail (Sep 21, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> $600 for a .50 suppressor is a great deal.  Especially with no tax stamp or waiting period.



Excellent point!


----------



## snuffy (Sep 21, 2017)

Nic will be standing in line to get one of those. 

Just kidding Nic, please don't band me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2017)

snuffy said:


> Nic will be standing in line to get one of those.
> 
> Just kidding Nic, please don't band me.





Nah.   

One of those would look bad on my flintlock longrifle.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 21, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> $600 for a .50 suppressor is a great deal.  Especially with no tax stamp or waiting period.


Does the suppressor come off the gun or does the front cap come off to service it?


----------



## lampern (Sep 21, 2017)

2bbshot said:


> Does the suppressor come off the gun or does the front cap come off to service it?



Neither. Its permanently attached and put together to be legal.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 22, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah.
> 
> One of those would look bad on my flintlock longrifle.



Yea it would add a little length to it. You would have to stand on a ladder to load it.


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 22, 2017)

kinda defeats the whole purpose of primitive weapon doesn't it


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2017)

snuffy said:


> Yea it would add a little length to it. You would have to stand on a ladder to load it.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 22, 2017)

lampern said:


> Neither. Its permanently attached and put together to be legal.



It can't be neither or it wouldn't work. You can't shoot a muzzleloader through a suppressor and not have to clean it very often. Unless there using smokeless. You also have to clean a muzzleloader barrel quite regularly and that's a major problem if the can or the front cap aren't removeable. Guy behind counter at gun shop told me today the front cap comes off. If it doesn't you couldn't give me one. You couldn't hit your truck with it in 10 rounds


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 22, 2017)

2bbshot said:


> It can't be neither or it wouldn't work. You can't shoot a muzzleloader through a suppressor and not have to clean it very often. Unless there using smokeless. You also have to clean a muzzleloader barrel quite regularly and that's a major problem if the can or the front cap aren't removeable. Guy behind counter at gun shop told me today the front cap comes off. If it doesn't you couldn't give me one. You couldn't hit your truck with it in 10 rounds



The suppressor isn't serviceable or removeable, but you can still clean the barrel.  the suppressor has a lot of volume and can collect a fair amount of carbon buildup before it becomes an issue.  the barrel needs to be cleaned every few shots in order to load the gun.  the suppressor is just a chamber of baffles that do not contact the round in any way.  the internals of the barrel and the suppressor are most likely nitrided and corrosion resistant as well, and the carbon will wash out of the suppressor fairly easily with hot soapy water or carbon blast type product. 

See below picture, where the end cap is clearly welded:


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 22, 2017)

ryanh487 said:


> The suppressor isn't serviceable or removeable, but you can still clean the barrel.  the suppressor has a lot of volume and can collect a fair amount of carbon buildup before it becomes an issue.  the barrel needs to be cleaned every few shots in order to load the gun.  the suppressor is just a chamber of baffles that do not contact the round in any way.  the internals of the barrel and the suppressor are most likely nitrided and corrosion resistant as well, and the carbon will wash out of the suppressor fairly easily with hot soapy water or carbon blast type product.
> 
> See below picture, where the end cap is clearly welded:


Maybe you can put the entire thing in a sonic cleaner? I have a bunch of cans I know how they work I just don't know how your going to push patches through that all the liquid cleaner and filth will fall into the baffles of the can and be a mess. My muzzleloader has a sharp decline in accuracy after 3 rounds. Just seems like this thing would be a nightmare to clean and use in general. I thought it was kind of cool but not anymore lol.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 22, 2017)

Would be neat if it shot smokeless like the old 10ml's.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 22, 2017)

I imagine taking the entire receiver/barrel/suppressor assembly out of the stock and soaking it in hot soapy water would do the job on cleaning.  They recommend cleaning the suppressor every 50 rounds, so it wouldn't be a very common necessity.  You could also heat up the suppressor before it's first use and coat the inside with silicone lube, and let it cool.  that should make it essentially non-stick and make cleaning a breeze.


----------



## transfixer (Sep 23, 2017)

They devoted some time and energy and resources to the development of this ,,,,,,  Why ???     are there people offended by the amount of smoke a ML makes ?   or did the EPA pass some new regulations ?


----------



## Big7 (Sep 23, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


>



Me too..


----------

